# Positive HCG



## KRekow (Jun 25, 2014)

Does a physician/NPP need to confirm a positive result of an urinary pregnancy test before V72.42 can be coded?

Thank you!


----------



## jbaltimore (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, Report code V72.42 if the pregnancy is confirmed but the obstetrical record is not initiated.  
Here is a link to an article from ACOG: https://www.acog.org/About_ACOG/ACO...Reporting_the_Confirmation_of_Pregnancy_Visit


----------

